# أريد دائرة لتقوية استقبال الراديو



## المعتضد بالله (3 يوليو 2007)

:81: السلام عليكم...
أريد دائرة لتقوية استقبال الراديو,موجة Fm

وشكراً...


----------



## مصطفى بدوى (4 يوليو 2007)

hay my frind (elsalam aliko wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh) i have this
circuit for you enter this link:
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/activefm.html


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

